# How do you make a Root Cutting ? (Pics)



## tenacrewoods (Aug 15, 2005)

I have these Bradford Pears W/ saplings popping up from the roots,and
would like to know how to cut these roots the right way so I don't harm
the host tree.My wife really loves them when they bloom so I would like to
use the saplings to place a few more around house. Elmore I was told you were the "MAN" to ask this question to.How to cut root W/sapling,when to
cut and anything else you care to mention!  

Thank You!  
Mike E.
http://arborist.************/attachment_25800.php


----------



## Elmore (Aug 16, 2005)

If you want to root this material, bend the shoot over till it touches the ground. At the point where the stem makes contact with the ground, make a 1/2" incision, lengthwise on the shoot. At this point you can apply some hormone to the incision, if you don't have any it probably still will work. Loosen up the soil where it makes contact, bend the shoot to this spot covering the area of stem with the incision with soil and peg or secure it firmly to the ground. Check it after the threat of freeze is over in 2006. Late spring 2006 sounds good. It should have substantial roots by then. If it does, transplant it to where you want it. You can usually find rooting hormone in most any garden center. Like I have said about this Callery Pear, it will likely result in an inferior tree and I don't recommend reproducing it. Most all ornamental pears are grafted onto species seedlings but I think that this ground layering technique will produce the results that you are seeking.


----------

